# 747-2 towbar



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I am just about to make a towbar for the 747 and wondered if anyone else had done this, have looked at a couple of fabricated ones and even the Alko one. It seems quite straight forwrad but any comments or advice would be greatly accepted. I need to get my Smart on its trailer soon.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

You have a PM


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I am interested in a tow bar for our 747/2 but I thought if I was to use anything else other than the Alko type that it would void our warrenty??

Is this true?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I cannot say about the chassis waranty issue. I have seeen several different types of towbar fitted to motorhomes some more professional than others. I looked at the Alko bar but didn't like the fact that it was visible onder the rear skirt. It also had a removable ball but no way of locking it onto the motorhome- like a removable car one. 
I looked at one fitted through my local dealer and it was fabricated and bolted onto the chassis legs. Having looked at the rear of the Alko chassis I see that it has two holes on either side pre drilled. These are the towbar mounting holes and I think also the holes used for teh recovery plates on the commercial models.

I have taken lots of measurements and today completed the templates for the manufacture.

I am using the same method as the one I saw a small cut through the bottom rail to allow the legs to slip up onto the chassis side rails and then a plate fixed on the bottom web to restrengthen it.

It will be completely hidden with the exception of the towball mounting plate and the electric connection.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Many thanks Asgard

Lets us know how you get on

H


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Well the towbar is made and fitted, fully tested and working well.

I eventually decided to fabricate my own. I would say it is over engineered but better safe than sorry.

I used the chassis bolt positions but wanted the bar concealed behind the skirt. That ment cutting a slot in the rear spreader rail outboard of the main rails. It only extended about anotehr 250mm. I used 10mm plate for the legs, 10mm for the mounting plate and 2x60x60 box section welded together and welded to the main rail extensions. I then put a 6mm repair plate over the slot to re connect the outrigger.
It wasn't the easiest thing to maneover into place that being the skirt is about 40mm from the spreader rail and he bar was 60mm but it fitted. I have a web welded on the back of the mounting plate for stiffness and a 50mm alu spacer ,with an Alko hardened towball. The spacings are perfect and no obstruction of the number plate.

I could take photos if anyone was interested and I have made up templates for manufacture.

Smart on the trailer and I didn't even feel it.

Towbar weight about 30kg,


----------

